# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > General Emergency Preparedness >  From Idaho...

## spud

I would like to say that what we have been and are doing is not meant to be a reflecttion on whatever you are doing or not doing. We are not trying to compare ourselves to anyone. So please try to understand we are extending an offer to those very few that have done a lot, but lack a solid location. We are not a cult or control group, just some hard working folks working together in order to survive any possbile event. Then afterwards go our own way again. 

Living in northern Idaho, on our beautiful sixty acre Ranch. Here, my lovely wife and I have, over time, gone to great lengths and expense to make it very well secured and equipped. Were able to operate on or off the power grid and are able to survive for around two years on what we have set up for ourselves. What we are still looking for are a few remaining qualified adult only couples (five to six couples) of like mind and spirit, to hook up with our current group out here. We are all preparing/pre-positioning, to join up at our Ranch working together, only in the event of a local life threatening disaster of any sort. Not if we are just having hard economic times. 

We all realize... that none of us alone, can safely sleep, prepare food, eat, bath, cut/split firewood, take care of the chores, relax and very importantly watch the perimeters... all at the same time. Therefore teaming up with additional folks (healthy, in good physical shape, vigorous and non smokers) with qualified eyes and hands would go a long way in successfully holding on to, what very few of us have actually worked so hard to set aside for ourselves. Everyone on board must be trainable, able to happily work together, operate within the rules/guidelines, hike the hills, maintain their watches (cold or hot), handle their firearms, or fill in for another partners position. We... initially qualify folks by, what they have already acquired and accomplished, not by their intent or talk of future preparations. Your personal skills and training will be very important and valuable to us all. Our group is growing with highly qualified and very well prepared couples. It appears that the average couples financial investments into all their current food, clothing, personal needs, weapons, ammo, technical gear, communications and so much more has ranged between 40k to 90k and more. This group as a whole ,will now be expecting others to have placed similar importance on their personal lives by already preparing to like levels. 

In turn, our growing group can provide a very secure and comfortable semi remote location to those couples we might still hook up with. If a couple is accepted by our group, they would then need to acquire a well equipped R.V. for their personal living quarters. You can not just show up without your living quarters secured ahead of time. We have already created sites, under cover or in the open, unlimited water, power and outhouses to handle several. Aside from our personal home, we have a rustic guest home with several bedrooms. It is a great fall back position if, the weather becomes to severe to handle, in your other personal quarters. Weve teamed up with some of our other secluded neighbors here in various ways, doing much of the same thing, watching each others backs.

Remember, none of us know the hour/day of a potential need to fall back to a preplanned location. It might not ever occur. It might happen in the dead of winter.... are you ready? We are. We still have some room left for only the serious, ready to go couples who can cut it. We focus on preparations not ones theories and speculations of the future. We can not get involved with any more families and their little children, or pets, just mature couples. None of us wish to overthrow the government, challenge local authority, hate others outside their own race, (who knows who we will approve), have a doom and gloom mind set or are criminals. Just good American Citizens wishing to hook up with like kind, not expecting any real outside help, working together to survive a possible crisis well prepared and successfully. Please feel free to contact us and tell us about yourselves. Again...tell us about yourselves, we have already told you about us. Spud... Contact through this site or leave us a message.

----------


## nell67

Hope you find what you are looking for.

----------


## Rick

See? There it is again. You kill one person with an ice pick and right away no one wants you to join their group. I tell you, it's gettin' old. I don't even own an ice pick anymore.

----------


## nell67

LOL Rick,I have your ice pick if you need it!

----------


## Sourdough

nell 67, you are so wrong this time. Spuds, is just what the 14 year old to 35 year old AR-15 Anarchists are looking for. Spud and all of those rich, yuppie survival ranchers in Northern Idaho have been nice enough to do the work to create the survival retreats.

Now let's see I wonder where everyone in the entire western hemisphere will go with their Bug'out Buggy full of Bug'out Bags, and Bug'out guns?????? Geeee Northern Idaho sounds like a place with lot's of food, water, bunkers, and real nice people. I think Northern Idaho will be "ONE STOP SHOPPING" for the Rape, Pilfer, and plunder (Kill them all, and Let God Sort it out) AR-15 crazed hordes.

Nell, dear you missed the chance to help all the young, angry, frustrated anarchists have their dreams realized.

If the SHTF Northern Idaho WAR ZONE is the last place on earth I want to be.

----------


## nell67

> nell 67, you are so wrong this time. Spuds, is just what the 14 year old to 35 year old AR-15 Anarchists are looking for. Spud and all of those rich, yuppie survival ranchers in Northern Idaho have been nice enough to do the work to create the survival retreats.
> 
> Now let's see I wonder where everyone in the entire western hemisphere will go with their Bug'out Buggy full of Bug'out Bags, and Bug'out guns?????? Geeee Northern Idaho sounds like a place with lot's of food, water, bunkers, and real nice people. I think Northern Idaho will be "ONE STOP SHOPPING" for the Rape, Pilfer, and plunder (Kill them all, and Let God Sort it out) AR-15 crazed hordes.
> 
> Nell, dear you missed the chance to help all the young, angry, frustrated anarchists have their dreams realized.
> 
> If the SHTF Northern Idaho WAR ZONE is the last place on earth I want to be.


Hopeak,no hun I did not miss it this time,see that my post is edited,spud saw what I wrote....I didn't let you down

----------


## Rick

That's okay, Hopeak. All those anarchists will become part of the food supply once they arrive. :EEK!:  :Big Grin:

----------


## nell67

Yes,they will,IF they are lucky??? :EEK!:

----------


## BraggSurvivor

I wonder if it's clothing optional?.......

----------


## nell67

Ahh Bragg,dont think I would go there???

----------


## Rick

Clothing is actually forbidden. It interferes with the taxidermy process.

----------


## BraggSurvivor

LOL!!!!! Fricken funny.

----------


## spud

Spud here... After reading most of these comments about a well established, well funded, very serious group of people that have already spent what it takes to do what 98% of "survivilists" dream, talk and blog about.... well it just doesn't surprise us. It is obivous that most commenting here... have a vivid imagination but truely lack in areas of understanding and wisdom, no problem.... we see it everywhere. I can only hope somewhere out there we can team up with the last few serious folks the rest of us here would like to work along side with. Idaho is always at the top of the states and regions to settle down in for such disasters. We will check back from time to time to see if anyone here posts anything even worth responding to. Good luck to all of you...Spud

----------


## nell67

> Spud here... After reading most of these comments about a well established, well funded, very serious group of people that have already spent what it takes to do what 98% of "survivilists" dream, talk and blog about.... well it just doesn't surprise us. It is obivous that most commenting here... have a vivid imagination but truely lack in areas of understanding and wisdom, no problem.... we see it everywhere. I can only hope somewhere out there we can team up with the last few serious folks the rest of us here would like to work along side with. Idaho is always at the top of the states and regions to settle down in for such disasters. We will check back from time to time to see if anyone here posts anything even worth responding to. Good luck to all of you...Spud


Exactly why EVERYONE will be heading your way spud!Except most of us anyway

----------


## Rick

ah, Spud - You just gotta roll with us. Just having some fun. As for a lack of understanding and wisdom, maybe. I've sure been called worse lately, mostly by my friends on here. But honestly, I would never ever consider linking up with anyone that just buzzed in and offered me a home. You folks might be 100% legit but I don't know that and neither does anyone else on here. And how do you know what you're getting in return? Just doesn't seem like the safe sensible thing to do to me. Maybe that's my sense of understanding and wisdom at work, I don't know. Besides, I'd never be a member of any organization that would lower it's standards enough to have me.

----------


## nell67

Besides, I'd never be a member of any organization that would have me.

Rick,I have heard that before!hmmmm who could it be from???? :Big Grin:

----------


## Rick

Groucho Marx, I believe. paraphrased to be sure.

----------


## Ridge Wolf

I am not even going there the way I am thinking of what is being offered... :EEK!: 

Hmmm, do I have the right idea of what this offer is, or what? I am not even going to mention what I'm thinking..

----------


## nell67

Go ahead Ridge Wolf,just be careful HOW you say it,(kids on the forum and all) but its probably not anything some of the rest of us haven't already said

----------


## BraggSurvivor

> I am not even going there the way I am thinking of what is being offered...
> 
> Hmmm, do I have the right idea of what this offer is, or what? I am not even going to mention what I'm thinking..



Does it involve a Maraschino cherry?

----------


## Rick

If you spent all that time, money and energy in preparing your land for survival, why would you invite complete strangers to petition them for admission?

----------


## nell67

Sounds like they need people to work their ranch for free if the SHTF!! and that was just ONE idea that crossed my mind,I wont mention the others :EEK!:

----------


## crashdive123

Bingo!  Groups that "say" what they have done and are looking for like minded people on a forum such as this for their labor, money, and too stand watch to guard the compound are a bit out there on the reality scale.  As was previously said....a group of people that are so concerned with what will happen that they have invested their fortunes, time and energy in to preparing .... only to come onto a forum anonomously and "recruit" are simply not to be taken serious.  Sorry Spud, but I think most of us will be just fine in spite of you and your comune.

----------


## Rick

Here's an even better deal. Each of you send me $10.00. There's 1100 members on here. That will give me some seed money to start a wilderness-survival compound. I'll shop around and see if I can find some land and as soon as I do, I'll write. Deal?

----------


## nell67

LOL! Like thats gonna happen :Big Grin:

----------


## Rick

Hey, you guys know how trustworthy, honest, loyal, (looking for scout book)...handsome, no that's not one of 'em.....

----------


## crashdive123

Careful now Rick.  You're gonna make a certain someone and his followers jealous.

----------


## Rick

Did I mention I have visions?

----------


## crashdive123

Well now that does it.  Where do I send my $10?

----------


## Rick

I had a vision you were going to say that.....

----------


## nell67

> I had a vision you were going to say that.....


Rick what have you been smoking???You really must share!

----------


## Rick

I often hear voices, too. Sometimes real squeeky ones but mostly low rumbles that I don't quite understand. Here, pull my finger.

----------


## crashdive123

Voices huh? *reaches into mailbox to retrieve envelope to Rick*

----------


## Rick

I told you he wouldn't believe you....shut up. I wasn't talking to you....see how you are.

----------


## Rick

Here, crash. This is for you.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

Sweeeeeeeeeet!

----------


## Rick

Survival Barge Memberships. Seats still available but you need to hurry they are filling up quick! 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Sam

> Survival Barge Memberships. Seats still available but you need to hurry they are filling up quick! 
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


 I had an aunt that went around the bend, and sold all her stuff to buy a seat on the 'ship off of earth' to escape armageddon. I uncles and I went and had a talk with the 'travel agent' about a refund :EEK!:  It seems his insurance was not that good. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ridge Wolf

> Go ahead Ridge Wolf,just be careful HOW you say it,(kids on the forum and all) but its probably not anything some of the rest of us haven't already said


Well, I am an ISTJ type of personality (think Briggs Meyers) and the J part of me is conjuring up N** N*** and then the Rev. Jim Jones came to mind too.. and Heavens Gate??

Of course, there were the Rajneeshi's in Oregon on the Big Muddy too... They were so popular that they had incurred a camp slogan.. "Bagwan today" as I recall.

----------


## Sam

> Well, I am an ISTJ type of personality (think Briggs Meyers) and the J part of me is conjuring up N** N*** and then the Rev. Jim Jones came to mind too.. and Heavens Gate??
> 
> Of course, there were the Rajneeshi's in Oregon on the Big Muddy too... They were so popular that they had incurred a camp slogan.. "Bagwan today" as I recall.


 I think the guy that sold her the 'ticket' said Jesse Jackson or some one like that. Funny how he could not show us the space ship. She was in Boston at the time.

----------


## wareagle69

ok spud for a serious reply to your question.
i have penst time up in your neck of the woods training some fellow "soldiers" if you will, so if you need christian couples looking to help out is would go to hayden lake and ask around..

                       always be prepared.

----------


## wareagle69

hey hopeak you have posted this question before and i will answer it again.
 how do you defend your home or retreat? have you ever been in the military? have you ever heard of ruby ridge or waco? dude it is so f-n easy to defend your home for a long time if you are well trained and have the sack to do it. you ask any scenario and i will tell you how to overcome it. 

 open your mind some. what seems like an impossibility to you is what some people spend their lives trianing for, i applaud spud for livivng the way he wants to(after all i shed blood to give him that right) if i agree or dissagree with his lifestlye matters none, he is doing what he beleives in how many of you can say that.

                        always be prepared.

----------


## crashdive123

I think we are all doing what we believe.  To do anything else would be ..... unbelievable.

----------


## wareagle69

you would be surprised how many people don't do what they believe in for econmic or social reasons

----------


## Rick

WE - I think the homeowners lost in both cases you site. 

I didn't chastise spud for his choice in life style. More power to him and anyone that wants to join him. What I thought was a bit over the top was his method of recruitment. Seeking folks he's never met and knows nothing about only reveals his location and weaknesses and places him at potential risk. As I said, they might 100% legit but they might also have bodies buried in the back yard. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## wareagle69

yes i agree but that was a law enforcement issue they had to wait it out or go in only two choices i believe what hopeak is refering to is a band of rogue infiltraters do they have three months to wait me out no they will try they will fail and they will move on to easier targets it is in there nature to do that they want easy not hard life risking attempts

----------


## Ridge Wolf

> WE - I think the homeowners lost in both cases you site. 
> 
> I didn't chastise spud for his choice in life style. More power to him and anyone that wants to join him. What I thought was a bit over the top was his method of recruitment. Seeking folks he's never met and knows nothing about only reveals his location and weaknesses and places him at potential risk. As I said, they might 100% legit but they might also have bodies buried in the back yard.


I agree with Rick on this... and I wrote what I wrote about it because from what I read of spud's original post there wasn't enough information about who he is and/or what he is trying to accomplish. I don't buy things sight unseen and there is a lot of room for skepticism from that original post. For me and my wife to pack up and move to a property we don't own and live 'commune' style I would just about have to know the owner personally I am afraid.  :Confused: 

I don't downgrade spud for wanting to live the way he wants to.. and for recruiting others to do the same.. but I am independent enough that I could do the same with my own resourses, having control over the entire menagerie.

----------


## Rick

I think both of you make good points. WE - You're probably right when you say most folks would move on to easier targets. Folks committing any crime generally look for the easiest victim to prey on. 

I also think Hopeak makes some good points. If someone is intent upon overtaking your position, they can generally do it IF they have enough time and resources. No fortress has ever stood up against a determined enemy from Troy to the Maginot Line to the Western Wall.

I can envision scenarios where both of you would be correct.

----------


## wareagle69

as a former sniper i understand your arguement of being taken out i am prepared to die at any time but now you have alerted the rest of my compound so you have just wasted your opportunity to pillage and plunder

 same as blowing up my compound now use can't use the supplies

 as i said already i have an area cleared around the buildings so i am not concerned about fires and as i said i have bunkers to hide out in anyways

 your comment was on people entering my compound  to gain accsses i assume to my stores not just random killings but as i said take me out thats fine i and my people are prepared for having casualties but you will gain acesss to my stores 

  next?

----------


## BraggSurvivor

<Cuckoo....un Cuckoo Cuckoo....un....Cuckoo>

----------


## wareagle69

i guess we can agree to disagree on this what you are talking about is an endless supply of militants and finaces to attack what you have reffered to.
what i am talking about is repeling a lone individual intent on harm or even a samll group during a shtf scenario. in the conflicts you refer to they beleive in a idea that they are responding to, how long do you think a dozen or so people will try to risk there lives for my food, especially if they see one taken out in gruesome fashion i believe they will go on to easier targets as i can hold out for a long time if they are searching for supplies how long will they put an effert in until they say this isn't worth it

----------


## wareagle69

i t5hink that if i were single again i would use the boat idea as was discussed before although i would have to worry about the udt's or seals slinking aboard in the middle of the night but still a safe alternative i do believe

----------


## Sam

The problem of Securing any place against thousands of starving scared people is tough.

----------


## BraggSurvivor

Do you wear clothes?

----------


## BraggSurvivor

Do you like Maraschino cherries?

----------


## Rick

You are such a bad kitty.

----------


## Sourdough

Starting this summer my retreat will be restricted to soiled doves. Or anyone with $330,000.00 for 5 acres. See I can get along with anyone, even a one'armed Twinkie'eater.

----------


## Rick

Dredging for the cheap joke. (he shakes his head in disgust)

----------


## Ole WV Coot

First time I have read this thread and it's easy to see you folks are looking for a "walk in " food supply. Yep, meat on the hoof, rather foot. I can see your point, rather be an eater than an eatee.

----------


## Sourdough

> First time I have read this thread and it's easy to see you folks are looking for a "walk in " food supply. Yep, meat on the hoof, rather foot. I can see your point, rather be an eater than an eatee.


Yes, Twinkie'boy was wolfing down his Twinkie food so fast, He inadvertently wolfed off two and a half fingers. Now he has to wear a lamp shade over his head, so he won't eat all his digits. And he was not playing with a full box of digits to start with. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## trax

First, spud, thanks but no thanks, I'll consider you plan b, but I'll stick with plan a, and if that fails skip straight to plan c (running around in circles crying like a schoolgirl)

The whole defense against marauders argument becomes a little over the top doesn't it?

If you have the resources that were described to attack WarEagles place, you wouldn't need to be attacking him. Personally, where we're headed if and when necessary, anyone willing to use up the boot leather to find us will be welcome to share in whatever resources are available.. That's part of my plan a. I worry when I hear offer's like spud's that someone's going to insist that I try the kool-aid, know what I mean?

----------


## Ridge Wolf

Hmmm, I get alerted in my email when somebody posts to threads that I have subscribed to.. and I can tell you this thread is really eery.. Now, I am confused as to what it is about? First we have spuds who posts originally that he is recruiting for his commune in Idaho.. Then, there is a whole bunch of disagreement about it.. and questions galore about it also... If this offer is what I think it is... maybe we should all just ignore it.. I mean there aren't any of us on here that are packed up and ready to go willy nilly over to Idaho are there? So my point is why argue points with spud? just ignore it and it will go away??? That is Mrs. Ridge Wolf's favorite expression. 

Or maybe somebody can enlighten me as to what we are all talking about here.. just so we are on the same page.. :Confused:  Thanks.

----------


## Rick

Generally, the way it works is someone makes a post, we bash them soundly, several jokes follow, the trail veers horribly off topic before someone with some sense...well, like yourself...points out what we've done then we come back on topic. I think that's about it.

----------


## nell67

I think you nailed it square on Rick.

----------


## Ridge Wolf

> Generally, the way it works is someone makes a post, we bash them soundly, several jokes follow, the trail veers horribly off topic before someone with some sense...well, like yourself...points out what we've done then we come back on topic. I think that's about it.


Kind of like workin' a fish until it tires itself out then? I see. Well, fish on...

BTW.. I like you Rick.. you crack me up some times..  :Big Grin:

----------


## wareagle69

i know it is so much fun to do this but i forgot we have to let some of the newbies know about our secrut forum here can't join it have to be invited in

----------


## crashdive123

Another idea about posts like that Ridge Wolf.  If they are just ignored, somebody new to the Wolfpack or just visiting may get the wrong idea about what this forum is all about.  ......and of course it really is too much fun to "bash them soundly, several jokes follow, the trail veers horribly off topic before someone with some sense...well, like yourself...points out what we've done then we come back on topic. I think that's about it."

----------


## Rick

Ridge - If you find yourself weakening from the cracks, I have some super glue. Dang it! I glued my finger to the keyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy  yyy.

----------


## Ridge Wolf

> Another idea about posts like that Ridge Wolf. If they are just ignored, somebody new to the Wolfpack or just visiting may get the wrong idea about what this forum is all about. ......and of course it really is too much fun to "bash them soundly, several jokes follow, the trail veers horribly off topic before someone with some sense...well, like yourself...points out what we've done then we come back on topic. I think that's about it."


 

 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Cool:

----------


## Ridge Wolf

> Ridge - If you find yourself weakening from the cracks, I have some super glue. Dang it! I glued my finger to the keyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy  yyy.


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Cool:

----------


## CTracker

Is this a pyramid scheme?

----------


## Rick

No. Absolutely not. There is no scheme to the pyramid.

----------


## Sam

> First, spud, thanks but no thanks, I'll consider you plan b, but I'll stick with plan a, and if that fails skip straight to plan c (running around in circles crying like a schoolgirl)
> 
> The whole defense against marauders argument becomes a little over the top doesn't it?
> 
> If you have the resources that were described to attack WarEagles place, you wouldn't need to be attacking him. Personally, where we're headed if and when necessary, anyone willing to use up the boot leather to find us will be welcome to share in whatever resources are available.. That's part of my plan a. I worry when I hear offer's like spud's that someone's going to insist that I try the kool-aid, know what I mean?


 But Trax, its Ghyanna Grape flavor. And its to DIE FOR :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## crashdive123

> But Trax, its Ghyanna Grape flavor. And its to DIE FOR


Nice one Mr. Jones. :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## trax

Anyone here watch it? There's an old episode where Peter inadvertently rescues his daughter from a cult. There's this great scene where these kids are all waiting around in their white robes for the nut job to tell them to drink the KoolAid and this one kid turns to another and says, "Y'know, I really miss my gonads"

Really sums it up as far as cult followers go for me. Now I'm not saying the fella from Idaho (you da ho?) is one of those, I'm just saying I'm not gonna head over that way and find out.

Hey look, KoolAid...I'll be right back to finish this... :EEK!:

----------


## trax

Oh yeah hopeak? well, when Xenu takes over and makes Spud his general in charge of human prisoners then you won't be laughing, then you won't be talking about big boy pants, you'll see, you'll all see HAHAHAHAHAHAH

...whoops...sorry about that, just had to get it out...I think Spud should come back and talk to us and some of us can explain how what he appears to be is what many of us are trying to avoid.

----------


## Rick

Hold on. I'm still going through Beo's list to see how many of those apply to me. So far, I'm up to three but I'm still counting.

----------


## BraggSurvivor

Other than Spuds Idaho ranch being clothing optional, I dont think he has such a bad idea. I mean, some "conelicker" from the city that has absolutely no idea what it is even like to work/play/survive in the wild, might find this to be very attractive. Kinda like a free dude ranch. The city slicker can jump in their RV and have a splendid working holiday and learn something at the same time. Spud inturn gets free groceries, a new high tensil steel fence and maybe a little potatoe pie on the side. 

Brilliant!

----------


## Rick

(checking Canadian dictionary) cone....cone flower.....conelet....Ah, here we are. Conelicker....uh huh. Hmmm. Well, I'll be. Interesting, eh?

----------


## trax

> (checking Canadian dictionary) cone....cone flower.....conelet....Ah, here we are. Conelicker....uh huh. Hmmm. Well, I'll be. Interesting, eh?


Did you have to go to the Alberta specific section for that? Because it's a new one to me.

----------


## Rick

It was in the Alberta addendum.

----------


## crashdive123

Let's see.  Spud and some like minded peole have dedicated themselves to being self sufficient and being able to live off the grid if TSHTF.  .....then goes to websites (how many 1, 5, 25?) to recruit.  Finds that the potential recruits are not quite up to the standards that he's looking for.  OK, so now there are potentially thousands of capable, well trained, well armed individuals that know where to go to comfortably live on a beautiful 60 acre ranch, after dispatching any potential threats. Thanks.

----------


## Ridge Wolf

:Big Grin: Don't ever delete this thread.... I like reading novels.. especially comedies.. Besides, after a few more posts are made... I can pull this thread up when I have the night off and read all of the posts to fill in for the bits and pieces so I can get the full story on this..  :Big Grin: 

Just read all of the posts... so far. This would make a great screen play.

----------


## Ridge Wolf

> Does it involve a Maraschino cherry?


and sloe gin...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rick

I would like to point out that I've yet to receive even the first $10 donation. I'll be calling the post master tomorrow to find out what is wrong with my mail deliver.

----------


## trax

> I would like to point out that I've yet to receive even the first $10 donation. I'll be calling the post master tomorrow to find out what is wrong with my mail deliver.


oh yeah, the check's in the mail, you bet.... :Big Grin:  I've never lied about that before :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  so you know you can count on me :Big Grin:

----------


## Ridge Wolf

> What I find interesting about the spud thing is that he won't come out and defend himself, he won't stand up for what he was proposing. Maybe we got it wrong, I don't know, because he won't come out and play. Hey Spud, put on your big boy pants, stand up for what you believe is "right" and "true". If not thank you for starting a great Thread.


Not much of a salesman is he?

----------


## BraggSurvivor

> Did you have to go to the Alberta specific section for that? Because it's a new one to me.



A conelicker is city folks that come out to my area, buy ice cream and walk around town eating it. At the local watering hole we call them Conelickers.  :Smile:

----------


## Rick

Exactly. There you go. I'm surprised, frankly, that anyone failed to understand. I thought that was a universally accepted definition. Oh, wait. Your name isn't frankly, is it? Sorry.

----------


## trax

> A conelicker is city folks that come out to my area, buy ice cream and walk around town eating it. At the local watering hole we call them Conelickers.


So, I'm guessing that your area in Alberta possesses either an excess of ice cream places or a real dearth of tourist attractions. Damn conelickers! They're everywhere. By the way, I figured out what it meant even though it wasn't in my Manitoba/Saskatchebush lexicon.

----------


## crashdive123

Just had this picture of a bunch of people running around town licking the orange highway cones.  Thanks for clearing that up Bragg.

----------


## wareagle69

> Just had this picture of a bunch of people running around town licking the orange highway cones.  Thanks for clearing that up Bragg.


what happens in florida should stay in florida

----------


## spud

Gee we sure didn't think this would draw such a cooment section? We are only looking for a couple more couples to thro in with. Folks who have already done what it takes. About rawles, I ahve heard of him. Never read his books, sorry. More about us? We are serious, we are friends and family,  we could use a couple more qualified folks but have over twenty now. Do we need cheap labor...or any lobor, not really. As I said we already prepared the place. As the group has grown we have had to increase somethings to handle that, but no big deal. Who knows where we are and what we are doing? Not many. Are the others buried here somewhere...hardly. We bury them down the road, so as not be found out. 
  Am I going to engage some of you in debate or defend what we have and are developing to survive together in some comfort and style...not a chance. I would rather watch the snow melt... we did not post here to prove anything to any of you. Just offering a chance to be considered. Most never cut it. thus it is no surprise to us as to the majority of the comments. We will sign off now and let you all return to your fun and games. I have a firing position to work on tomorrow, that is much more important and has long term benefits.... Good Luck, Spud

----------


## CTracker

> what happens in florida should stay in florida


i resemble that remark  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## canid

> the U.S. ain't in that bad of shape


idaho is, they have all those militant survivalist types up there. and don't you know real men eat icecream cones in a dignified manner, with a knife and fork. like my dad told me when i was 8, you don' need a straw, real men don't suck on things...

----------


## nell67

> idaho is, they have all those militant survivalist types up there. and don't you know real men eat icecream cones in a dignified manner, with a knife and fork. like my dad told me when i was 8, you don' need a straw, real men don't suck on things...


 
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum. any questions??????? no knife and fork required.

----------


## canid

god but i do miss idaho though.

----------


## trax

Someone save me the trouble of scrolling back and re-reading, if you recall anything. Spud just told us all these things that they _didn't_ need two more couples for, what _do_ they need them for?

Breeding stock? some people here might sign up for the training, but be careful....

(refer to previous post: "I really miss my gonads")

----------


## nell67

Well,that was another one of my thoughts as well,along with the slave labor,I mean they gotta have SOMEONE work that 60 acres,obviously,it's too much for them to handle.

----------


## Rick

Maybe they just need spud chuckers. If someone attacks their.....beautiful, well manicured, retreat....they start heaving rotted taters at 'em. I'd back off if I had one flung at me, that's for sure. They stink!

----------


## trax

> Over twenty couples on 68 acres really aint alot of room.
> And Trax like the new avatar, great movie.


Thanks bro, I was always kind of Benicio's side in that movie, but Tommy Lee's character was based on none other than the famous and revered Tom Brown Jr, was it not?

Chose the picture for an avatar just cuz I kind of like his wardrobe, lol

----------


## Rick

Dude was a bit whacked out, though....NOTE: Rambo like knife is not a real survival knife. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## trax

I would have been too, don't know that I would have skulked off into the forest and started killing people (not _again,_anyway...whoops delete that) Recall that his troopmates that came to pick him up in Seattle didn't have any intention of taking him "home". Just cuz you're paranoid doesn't mean people _aren't_ out to get you. :Wink:

----------


## Beo

It was a real survival kniife made by Tom Brown Jr. 
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Blade Length: 4 1/4"
O/A Length: 11 7/8"
Draw Knife: 2 1/8"
Saw: 2 1/2"
Thickness: 1/4"
Weight: 1 lb 12oz
Blade Steel: 1095 High Carbon Alloy RC-58
Blade Color: Black Traction Coating
Handle Material: Black Linen Micarta®
Sheath: Kydex With Two Rotating Steel Spring Clips
Mfg. Handcrafted in the USA

----------


## Rick

It was a movie prop. You goofball.

----------


## Rick

good point. Mea culpa.

----------


## trax

Yeah Rick, start watching the special features on your dvd's for cryin' out loud, how you gonna learn anything otherwise? Actually, a couple of people mentioned a knife that TBJ had made and that they didn't much care for it and I was wondering if that was the same one. I don't think I'd like it for most duties. 

Oh geez Spud, did we hijack your thread? I guess that means we're not going to pass the entrance exam to CampSpud or the Potato Compound or Spudzakistan or whatever it is because of our short little...attention spans.

----------


## Ridge Wolf

> Maybe they just need spud chuckers. If someone attacks their.....beautiful, well manicured, retreat....they start heaving rotted taters at 'em. I'd back off if I had one flung at me, that's for sure. They stink!


Not as bad as rotten chicken eggs...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ridge Wolf

> Dude was a bit whacked out, though....NOTE: Rambo like knife is not a real survival knife. 
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Hey Rick... how do you get the pics in the message and not in attachment form without downsizing them to itty bitty thumbnails?

----------


## Ridge Wolf

I was just thinkin' (oh,oh).. Let's not let this S pud guy get under our skin... sounds like that might be what he is trying to do... I notice he is very polite with what he writes.. and I do sense a little bit of one upmanship... upstaging ... or whatever you want to call it.. talking above us?? watch out that he doesn't get your gonads... if you know what I mean...

Beowolf sounds like he is kind of mad at him already.. or really disgusted.

Can you see the size of this guy's ego??? anybody?

----------


## Rick

I'm just having fun. If he has a need for one upsmanship or anything else it's a problem he'll have to deal with. In the interim, it just provides folly fodder.

----------


## Rick

I could just have the neighbor's kid drive up there an turn on his stereo. They'd surrender in nothin' flat.

----------


## nell67

That didn't work at Waco Rick.

----------


## Rick

You meant Wacko didn't you?

----------


## Beo

> You meant Wacko didn't you?


Nell did, not me.

----------


## Beo

Oh I get now... sssssssssssssswoooooooooosh the sound of it passing over my head :Big Grin:

----------


## nell67

> You meant Wacko didn't you?


No,it really is Waco,now the people inside the compund may or may not have been Wacko,but that is not for me to decide.

----------


## Beo

I understand your point Remy, its a good one.

----------


## Rick

No..........

----------


## Rick

It was just too easy. Sorry. He can still come on here and do that. So we poked some fun. He's a survivalist. Wait till they start calling him Twinkie then he'll really be upset.

----------


## Rick

Well, for one, you posted a number of questions he could answer. He did answer the question about bodies in his back yard, which I thought was a + for him. Good sense of humor.

----------


## Rick

Hey, speak for yourself. I'm a clown.

----------


## Rick

Hmmm. So no answer _was_ an answer. Interesting.

----------


## Beo

Remy, you are interesting to me, I could talk to you for hours with your views, seriously.

----------


## trax

A non-answer might not be a clearly defined answer, but with other given information certainly provides one with some insight into the individual not answering or at least it affects the skew of one's perspective.

How was that Remy? Do I get to move to the front of the class? Can I at least take the paper cone hat off my head and come out of the corner?

----------


## Rick

Yeah, I was just messin' with you. Sometimes the answer is a look (not on the PC of course) that says more than the words.

----------


## nell67

Looking at Trax :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  and GRRRRRRRRRR!

----------


## trax

You see how this works Richard? Sometimes the answer is a non-look, sometimes the answer is a growl, sometimes a non-growl. (Cue music, please, sometimes ya feel like a nut, sometimes ya don't...) I was doing so well there for a few seconds. :Frown:

----------


## Rick

Oh, man! I was laughing on the hair cut post!! Good one. Unfortunately, I dozed off after that. I'll have to go back a re-read that zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.

----------


## trax

> Beo,
> If i am interesting to you...why would you want to talk to me for hours ?
> ok, that's just nasty, he meant converse, talk and listen jeeez...
> Trax,
> If being in the front of the class makes you understand what the teacher says better...then yeah. If being in the back of the class makes you understand who you are better...then no.
> As for the hat, it depends on your hair cut. I don't have a haircut and I don't understand
> Rick,
> It says it differently...But i would say that the way we use words is what makes it difficult to really comprehend others, and ourselves...but at the same time, the way we use words are an attempt of the mind to witness the messages transmitted by the silent side of the same mind. So of course, the words cannot pretend to reveal a certain truth, but when our minds are disciplined, attentive, they are able to show the direction of an intelligence that is not of words, but of the fervor of our senses.


Why are you so nice about explaining yourself to this guy? Did you know he called me a goober once?Just kissin' up cuz he's the supermoderator aichya?

----------


## nell67

Actually,he had better NOT be cutting his hair!

----------


## Sam

> Actually,he had better NOT be cutting his hair!


 Maybe God cuts it for him like he does mine.  :Wink:

----------


## trax

> Maybe God cuts it for him like he does mine.


Yeah, that's it, I just been trying to get an appointment for the last 6 years or so

----------


## nell67

Nope,he has beautiful hair,God doesn't mess with perfection :Big Grin:

----------


## Rick

Oh, well make me sick. Blah....mushy, mushy, mushy. You've been eating those little mushrooms again haven't you?

----------


## nell67

mines in my profile,but I dont have the bangs any more.

----------


## nell67

AHHH big brother,but you dont know him like I know him :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: ,get your mind outta the gutter there guys :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## nell67

> Of course i do...i was just messing around Beo.
> And yes, i have seen both of you...and FVR, but i am still waiting to see others involved here.
> Trax, Rick, Sarge, WE...Maybe we should have a thread with our photos...hmmm


Good idea remy!

----------


## Rick

Wait a minute. This has turned into a "I'll show you mine if you show me yours" thread.

----------


## Sam

I don't know how to load image from my file to the posts.
If you can explain it I will send it.

----------


## wareagle69

but you've already seen me i am exactley as i have described myself

----------


## Rick

Here you go, Sam. How to post pictures:  

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ead.php?t=1318

----------


## Ridge Wolf

> You know...i cannot control how people respond to posts or threads around here...but if we would have "played along", maybe we would have understood exactly where this guy is coming from.
> Get info...you know.
> I'm always interested in people's motivations to do or write certain things...Saying "no" does not have to be the first thing out of our mouths...
> Ah...forget about it.


I don't think he has closed the door yet... and he did invite us to contact him if we (or anybody) was interested.. So??? maybe you could PM him or somethin' and find out .. As for me, I have written him off. Hmm, that sounds like I am being sarcastic.. pessimistic.. naw.. just practical. My hair is too long for this anyway..

----------


## trax

> That was not the point Ridge.
> This is a forum...therefore a group.
> What we do individually, like PMs and emails, has nothing to do with our responses as a group, our behavior as a group.
> 
> Some respond, some react.
> I was thinking we could respond more than react...


No one else here needs to take responsibility for what I write or post. I'm not taking responsibility for anyone else. We're a group but we're not an ant colony.

----------


## trax

> Was i talking about taking responsibility for what you write ?
> No, of course.
> 
> And again with the ants ?
> I thought we covered that last year...


I don't recall anything about the ants last year Remy, I may have missed it or simply forgotten . I just don't understand how to respond (or react) as a group to anyone who comes in, are we as a group becoming too cynical? If you agree with someone and I disagree with that person should we not each be able to express our own thoughts? I think people do, Spud for example had some supportive comments from some of our members, but chose to focus on the negative and sarcastic responses, apparently.

----------


## spud

Spud here...and smiling.   Like I expected, words changed, words added, assunptions being made in so many remarks... We lost count on how many times some of you think you read what we posted and understood it, only to come back and post  "gun ports" ???? Did we post that or is that another imagination of yours that went off into the ditch? If you wish to repsond to our free will offer, please try to refer to things we share accuately. You get some of these well meaning folks all worked up by using the wrong words. The word was "firing positions". Now that could be outside, inside, underground, above ground, on the ground or more? What "port"?

Next; Why did one of you say twenty couples? Did I miss lead you. Sorry. I meant to express twenty folks mainly comprised of couples. Married folks feel more comfortable around married folks. Not some cult secret there. There are some children in our mix as well. 

Next; Why do we need them? Good question.... Answer, first they need us more than we need them. One single couple can not watch 24/7 for very long. Especially in all directions effectively. One out of the two goes down for any reason...the remaning one is now called...a victim. We have six or more man details assigned to various well layed out locations 24/7. Each shift is 4 hours max. After that a person begins to lose their awareness and edge. We have a garden detail, cleaning detial, cooking and food prep detail, a quick response team to plug any holes and more. Do you? Can you? If so how many folks do you have...or are you superman and jack of all trades? 

Next; Trainable? Some of you really believe you know it all..... Please come and show me how to run this ranch with multiple wells, huge underground water storage and delivery, mutliple generators from 40KW and down, a very large tractor with tons of attachments, how to run our radio and hard wire communications, code words, weapons use and so much more.... On board we do have fully trained and current military weapons instructors, operations instructors, folks from law enforcement (we are a legal) operation here not some whack job. We gather those that can train us, as we don't know all that much. But one thing we do know alone or in small groups you have no chance. I noticed someone could not resist bringing up .50 caliber weapons. We have more than one... with a certified trainer/instructor on board. Of course they are all specially scoped out...even with PVS-14.  Nothing like being on dark duty watch with top end vision and the ability to reach out and... well you get the point.   We can and will train some to garden as not all have. Put up harvest veggies, fruit and meat, again not all have. I am being taught on a very regular basis... so much I never knew existed. 

Next: We have already got our twenty folks, sorry to break the news to some of you that say we will never do much... and all within seven months. Please post here on just what you have gathered and over how long. I might learn something from you.. . The vast amount we have already known or are related in some way. We are however still looking for some more leadership/experienced and fully outfitted folks. Why, simple. It provides needed rest for the leadership people already on board and we then have good back up if one or more leaders went down...for any number of reasons. We also are developing fall back locations, routes and the means to do it. That is the very last option and we don't want to go there. 

Next: Are we perfect or even close...hardly. Are we better equipped to adjust and improvise with more ready hands, I think...yes. Are we able to stand alone without leaving this location for over two full years...yes. Are you? Do we have wooden shacks??? Now that jab was pretty funny.  What some people don't understand or are not able to fathom causes them to often revert back to school ground tactics of making fun of it to cover up for themselves. We understand, no harm...no foul....Even our gaurd dogs have a heated dog house with observation windows. Pretty cool uh?  Very nice homes..two as a matter of fact. But you knew that if you read the original post, right. 

Last: Please don't get offended at all this. We never meant this simple offer to drag out so many comments and opinions. All we asked for was if... there was anyone out there that was fully set up or close to it that honestly realized that if something bad did happen they could never hold their position very long. We are not anti government or anti authority. We as mentioned have both military, law enforcement folks and even one from the county prosecutors office on board. A real cool mix if I might say....
   Now if you all have nothing better to do than spend countless hours posting, great. That tells me you have all arrived and don't need to upgrade, fix or prepare for anything. Congradulations on that. I wished I was there, but even with all the snow outside and cold temps I still go and work on various projects. That is why I can only visit here every couple days for a few minutes. If anyone ever manages to read our postings and is serious and fully prepared or darn clos and sees themselves working within a great group of folks to make it through someday...let me know. I do not interview on public sites. Take care...Rancher. Oh I know of Rawles and his set up, along with Todd his assistant. They don't live all that far away either.... We wish them only the very best and respect all their hard work. I am pretty sure they leave our humble group in the proverbial... dust, in comparison... Ireally think I have gone way past the need to or responsibility to explain about us. We will share no more about us. As a matter of fact we are almost ready to submerge and go under radar and out of site....In reading these posts here and there, few of you talk about all that you have done??? We posted please share about you, as we have about ourselves...Is that because of lack of subject material...I wonder. Take Care...spud

----------


## spud

Spud here...and smiling  :Smile:  :Smile:    Like I expected, words changed, words added, assumptions being made in so many remarks... We lost count on how many times some of you think you read what we posted and understood it, only to come back and post  "gun ports" ? Did we post that or is that another imagination of yours that went off into the ditch? If you wish to respond to our free will offer, please try to refer to things we share accuately. You get some of these well meaning folks all worked up by using the wrong words. The word was "firing positions". Now that could be outside, inside, underground, above ground, on the ground or more? What "port"?

Next; Why did one of you say twenty couples? Did I miss lead you. Sorry. I meant to express twenty folks mainly comprised of couples. Married folks feel more comfortable around married folks. Not some cult secret there. There are some children in our mix as well. 

Next; Why do we need them? Good question.... Answer, first they need us more than we need them. One single couple can not watch 24/7 for very long. Especially in all directions effectively. One out of the two goes down for any reason...the remaning one is now called...a victim. We have six or more man details assigned to various well layed out locations 24/7. Each shift is 4 hours max. After that a person begins to lose their awareness and edge. We have a garden detail, cleaning detial, cooking and food prep detail, a quick response team to plug any holes and more. Do you? Can you? If so how many folks do you have...or are you superman and jack of all trades? 

Next; Trainable? Some of you really believe you know it all..... Please come and show me how to run this ranch with multiple wells, huge underground water storage and delivery, mutliple generators from 40KW and down, a very large tractor with tons of attachments, how to run our radio and hard wire communications, code words, weapons use and so much more.... On board we do have fully trained and current military weapons instructors, operations instructors, folks from law enforcement (we are a legal) operation here not some whack job. We gather those that can train us, as we don't know all that much. But one thing we do know, alone or in small groups you have no chance. I noticed someone could not resist bringing up .50 caliber weapons. We have more than one... with a certified trainer/instructor on board. Of course they are all specially scoped out...even with PVS-14.  Nothing like being on dark duty watch with top end vision and the ability to reach out and... well you get the point.  We can and will train some to garden as not all have. Put up harvest veggies, fruit and meat, again not all have. I am being taught on a very regular basis... so much I never knew existed. 

Next: We have already got our twenty folks, sorry to break the news to some of you that say we will never do much... and all within seven months. Please post here on just what you have gathered and over how long. I might learn something from you.. . The vast amount we have already known or are related in some way. We are however still looking for some more leadership/experienced and fully outfitted folks. Why, simple. It provides needed rest for the leadership people already on board and we then have good back up if one or more leaders went down...for any number of reasons. We also are developing fall back locations, routes and the means to do it. That is the very last option and we don't want to go there. 

Next: Are we perfect or even close...hardly. Are we better equipped to adjust and improvise with more ready hands, I think...yes. Are we able to stand alone without leaving this location for over two full years...yes. Are you? Do we have wooden shacks? Now that jab was pretty funny. What some people don't understand or are not able to fathom causes them to often revert back to school ground tactics of making fun of it to cover up for themselves. We understand, no harm...no foul....Even our watch dogs have a heated dog house with observation windows. Pretty cool uh?  Very nice homes..two as a matter of fact. But you knew that if you read the original post, right. 

Last: Please don't get offended at all this. We never meant this simple offer to drag out so many comments and opinions. All we asked for was if... there was anyone out there that was fully set up or close to it that honestly realized that if something bad did happen they could never hold their position very long. We are not anti government or anti authority. We just believe that which is left will have their hands full. We as mentioned have both military, law enforcement folks and even one from the county prosecutors office on board. A real cool mix if I might say....
   Now if you all have nothing better to do than spend countless hours posting, great. That tells me you have all arrived and don't need to upgrade, fix or prepare for anything. Congradulations on that. I wished I was there, but even with all the snow outside and cold temps I still go and work on various projects. That is why I can only visit here every couple days for a few minutes. If anyone ever manages to read our postings and is serious and fully prepared or darn close and sees themselves working within a great group of folks to make it through someday...let me know. I do not interview on public sites. Oh I know of Rawles and his set up, along with Todd his assistant. They don't live all that far away either.... We wish them only the very best and respect all their hard work. I am pretty sure they leave our humble group in the proverbial... dust, in comparison... I really think I have gone way past the need to or responsibility to explain about us. We will share no more about us. As a matter of fact we are almost ready to submerge and go under radar and out of site....In reading these posts here and there, few of you talk about all that you have done??? We posted please share about you, as we have about ourselves...Is that because of lack of subject material...I wonder. Take Care...spud

----------


## trax

Yeah, that's what I thought you meant, I just wanted to be clear.

----------


## spud

Please inform us all, on just who to call to get permission, if the shtf comes down.... 911 will not answer and the local or federal authorites if still alive, could care less about a loud noise .50 from way out in the country. Just who are you trying to impress? Para military? Say what. A group of families/friends coming together to do whatever, garden, shoot, sleep, keep watch, do chores, splitwood on private property does not make them para military? Even if you pretend it does in your own mind. Up here in Idaho there are guns everywhere, a fully automatic range not all that far away and a 300 yard range (legal) right on our spread. .50 cal. weapons are for sale in almost every gun store up here and they sell. It is only wise to plan for such a weapon to be in the hands of murderous roving gangs looking to kill and plunder others. We do not need permission to shoot any time out here, sorry it must be that way in the city/town you elected to live in. To bad. In Idaho for one to own muliple guns is way normal, not seen as "stockpliing". When does a collection become a stockpile? Another word added to us we did not use, notice that anyone? To see PU trucks with rifles in the back window in common place. I love it here. It is also one of the very largest places retired law enforcement officers come to, go figure that out? Training, everyone needs it in some area to some degree, even you wolfy, even me. If I turned you loose to run this ranch, you would fail. Simple as that. We screen all and 98 plus percent never get a second email other than maybe later someday. As said we are at our number count goal, but could handle just a couple more. We will probably go off the internet within a couple months. But all you posters will probably stay. We are not interest in the least if we are not for you or are for you. We only are interested in, if you are right for us? No one here seems to be in that position as of the current point in time. No one has to join and no one has to stay. Some of our group hsa had first hand experience in disasters world wide and within our nation. They have seen so much that the news did not cover and would have died in trying. Things get real ugly in a real short time, ever notice... well not if you watch the news you would not. I still wonder why 6-8 friends of yours would ever wish to do someone like us harm? You sure speak a mouthful of yourself and your friends of a feather. Not my type of loosers, who go around seeing if they can kill other people. We aren't leaving this site to go and kill, plunder and steal from others, but then it take all kinds, even you and your buddies, right? Group therapy, tell it to the marines/army. They are divided into groups and from I see do very well at it. Their group members are trained and qualified before being in the group. Gee now I wonder why? Thus some with vast current experience, are on board to learn from. Yes we are a group, thank you very much. Not an opened arms location ready and willing to accept anyone, anytime. We like it that way and when I say we I mean the tweny plus of us. Not you. Anyway it has been real eye opening to us to see where so many of you major in the minors. Off to work, see you in a few days or a week or so, spud

----------


## Sam

> Real good post Remy. 
> My whole thing is that that is not for me, I could've just said that but the Trainable, thing got to me. Who is he or anyone else to come here and say I have to be trainable? You don't know my skill sets and how do you know your up to my standards? Although I do agree with Hopeak somewhat. More often than not those are far right wing groups, stock piling arms is good indicator as is firing positions, .50 cal weapons and the such. Has anyone ever heard of Ruby Ridge and Randy Weaver? Lets not forget Waco Texas and that nut job. Just be careful.


 Hey Beowulf, this is just a question. I don't mean to poke at you. If Spud had replaced the term trainable with interested in learning and sharing with like mind people, or something like that. Would it have set a different vibe? 
 I come from a background that is similar to you (Marines vs. Rangers) grew up farming and hunting and fishing to help feed the family. I some time find the way  things are said make a big difference with me. 
 Again just trying to wrap my head around the folks I like to visit with.

----------


## Beo

Sam, yeah probably.

----------


## trax

I'm still not really clear on why Spud and the Tater Kings want more band members. Spud? If I missed it, fill me in here. Also, that bit about, not whether someone is interested in them, but more whether they're interested in the person (I'm paraphrasing, not quoting) doesn't really sound like it would attract anyone.

Personally, I've come to the conclusion that if the Spudniks want to withdraw totally from the rest of the world, or as totally as possible and live happily ever after in Spudzakistan, more power to them. They certainly seem like they have enough diverse expertise to accomplish that and they'll probably sleep okay tonight without getting my membership application, which is good because I don't want them missing me disturbing their slumbers. I'm such a small fry I wouldn't want anyone from the Potato Kingdom getting bags under their eyes

----------


## trax

> Hope I didn't offend ya I really meant no harm I just rant sometimes.



You? Rant? Get outta here!

----------


## trax

> Sometimes I feel the need to show my point of view, impose my will upon others, or go off on a rant, call it what you will but its fun


Why this is fascinating! And such a far cry from the image that I'd always maintained of you being a shy, withdrawn, stays quiet at the back of the group, wallflower kind of person. I never thought we would be able to get you to speak out about _anything_.

(this just may be the sarcasm that Remy and I were speaking of earlier, just may be)

----------


## Rick

I'm not sure who they are "preparing" against. It seems like a rampant bit of paranoia to me. But they are certainly more than welcome to do whatever they want and don't need my permission. I think there's a huge difference between preparing for some weather related catastrophe and hossin' .50 sniper rifles around. That's a little too "out there" for me.

----------


## Beo

Might be fun to blast some things with a .50 sniper rifle bout 2000 yards off or more.

----------


## Beo

> I'm not sure who they are "preparing" against. It seems like a rampant bit of paranoia to me. But they are certainly more than welcome to do whatever they want and don't need my permission. I think there's a huge difference between preparing for some weather related catastrophe and hossin' .50 sniper rifles around. That's a little too "out there" for me.


I agree Rick.

----------


## Rick

Whether he said it or not, I like the gun port thingy. I'll go with that. 

Hey Spud - I do appreciate your answers and I do appreciate you taking the time to explain your position. I do wish you the best. I'm not a big SHTF kind of guy and I sure don't think it's gonna end in fireworks but that's just my opinion. I respect anyone that stands up for their opinion and has the whoyas to do what they believe is right whether I agree with it or not. 

I did read your posts. Every opinion is a learning opportunity and I try to accept it as that. 

Did he mention forced labor? :Big Grin:

----------


## Beo

But since I have said Randy Weaver and Ruby Ridge several times I'm posting this so you know what I meant, this has nothing to do with Spud and his compound or ranch or whatever I want to be clear about that.
Ruby Ridge and the Randy Weaver case: What a mess the gooberment made and destroyed this man's and his families life. The Justice Report.
The 1992 confrontation between federal agents and the Randy Weaver family in Ruby Ridge, Idaho, has become one of the most controversial and widely discussed examples of the abuse of federal power. The Justice Department completed a 542-page investigation on the case last year but has not yet made the report public. However, the report was acquired by Legal Times newspaper, which this week placed the text on the Internet. The report reveals that federal officials may have acted worse than even some of their harshest critics imagined. 
This case began after Randy Weaver was entrapped, as an Idaho jury concluded, by an undercover Bureau of Alcohol Tobacco and Firearms agent to sell him sawed-off shotguns. 
While federal officials have claimed that the violent confrontation between the Weavers and the government began when the Weavers ambushed federal marshals, the report tells a very different story. A team of six U.S. marshals, split into two groups, trespassed onto Mr. Weaver's land on Aug. 21, 1992. One of the marshals threw rocks at the Weaver's cabin to see how much noise was required to agitate the Weaver's dogs. A few minutes later, Randy Weaver, Kevin Harris, and 13-year-old Sammy Weaver came out of the cabin and began following their dogs. Three U.S. marshals were soon tearing through the woods. 
At one point, U.S. Marshal Larry Cooper "told the others that it was ['expletive deleted'] for them to continue running and that he did not want to 'run down the trail and get shot in the back.' He urged them to take up defensive positions. The others agreed.... William Degan ... took a position behind a stump...." 
As Sammy Weaver and Kevin Harris came upon the marshals, gunfire erupted. Sammy was shot in the back and killed while running away from the scene (probably by Marshal Cooper, according to the report), and Marshal Degan was killed by Mr. Harris. The jury concluded that Mr. Harris's action was legitimate self-defense; the Justice report concluded it was impossible to know who shot first. 
Several places in the report deal with the possibility of a government coverup. After the firefight between the marshals and the Weavers and Mr. Harris, the surviving marshals were taken away to rest and recuperate. The report observed, "We question the wisdom of keeping the marshals together at the condominium for several hours, while awaiting interviews with the FBI. Isolating them in that manner created the appearance and generated allegations that they were fabricating stories and colluding to cover up the true circumstances of the shootings." 
After the death of the U.S. marshal, the FBI was called in. A source of continuing fierce debate across America is: Did the FBI set out to apprehend and arrest Randy Weaver and Kevin Harris -- or simply to kill them? Unfortunately, the evidence from the Justice Department report is damning in the extreme on this count. 
The report noted, "We have been told by observers on the scene that law enforcement personnel made statements that the matter would be handled quickly and that the situation would be 'taken down hard and fast.' " The FBI issued Rules of Engagement that declared that its snipers "can and should" use deadly force against armed males outside the cabin. 
The report noted that a member of an FBI SWAT team from Denver "remembered the Rules of Engagement as 'if you see 'em, shoot 'em.' " The task force report noted, "since those Rules which contained 'should' remained in force at the crisis scene for days after the August 22 shooting, it is inconceivable to us that FBI Headquarters remained ignorant of the exact wording of the Rules of Engagement during that entire period." 
The report concluded that the FBI Rules of Engagement at Ruby Ridge flagrantly violated the U.S. Constitution: "The Constitution allows no person to become 'fair game' for deadly force without law enforcement evaluating the threat that person poses, even when, as occurred here, the evaluation must be made in a split second." The report portrays the rules of engagement as practically a license to kill: "The Constitution places the decision on whether to use deadly force on the individual agent; the Rules attempted to usurp this responsibility." 
FBI headquarters rejected an initial operation plan because there was no provision to even attempt to negotiate the surrender of the suspects. The plan was revised to include a negotiation provision -- but subsequent FBI action made that provision a nullity. FBI snipers took their positions around the Weaver cabin a few minutes after 5 p.m. on Aug. 22. Within an hour, every adult in the cabin was either dead or severely wounded -- even though they had not fired a shot at any FBI agent. 
Randy Weaver, Mr. Harris, and 16-year-old Sara Weaver stepped out of the cabin a few minutes before 6 p.m. to go to the shed where Sammy's body lay. FBI sniper Lon Horiuchi shot Randy Weaver in the back. As Randy Weaver, Mr. Harris, and Sara Weaver struggled to get back into the cabin, Vicki Weaver stood in the cabin doorway holding a baby. Agent Horiuchi fired again; his bullet passed through a window in the door, hit Vicki Weaver in the head, killing her instantly, and then hit Mr. Harris in the chest. 
At the subsequent trial, the government claimed that Messrs. Weaver and Harris were shot because they had threatened to shoot at a helicopter containing FBI officials. Because of insufficient evidence, the federal judge threw out the charge that Messrs. Weaver and Harris threatened the helicopter. The Justice report noted, "The SIOC [Strategic Information and Operations Center at FBI headquarters] Log indicates that shots were fired during the events of August 22.... We have found no evidence during this inquiry that shots fired at any helicopter during the Ruby Ridge crisis. The erroneous entry was never corrected." (The Idaho jury found Messrs. Weaver and Harris innocent on almost all charges.) 
The Justice Department task force expressed grave doubts about the wisdom of the FBI strategy: "From information received at the Marshals Service, FBI management had reason to believe that the Weaver/Harris group would respond to a helicopter in the vicinity of the cabin by coming outside with firearms. Notwithstanding this knowledge, they placed sniper/observers on the adjacent mountainside with instructions that they could and should shoot armed members of the group, if they came out of the cabin. Their use of the helicopter near the cabin invited an accusation that the helicopter was intentionally used to draw the Weaver group out of the cabin." 
The task force was extremely critical of Agent Horiuchi's second shot: "Since the exchange of gunfire [the previous day], no one at the cabin had fired a shot. Indeed, they had not even returned fire in response to Horiuchi's first shot. Furthermore, at the time of the second shot, Harris and others outside the cabin were retreating, not attacking. They were not retreating to an area where they would present a danger to the public at large...." 
Regarding Agent Horiuchi's killing of Vicki Weaver, the task force concluded, "[B]y fixing his cross hairs on the door when he believed someone was behind it, he placed the children and Vicki Weaver at risk, in violation of even the special Rules of Engagement.... In our opinion he needlessly and unjustifiably endangered the persons whom he thought might be behind the door." The Justice Department task force was especially appalled that the adults were gunned down before receiving any warning or demand to surrender: "While the operational plan included a provision for a surrender demand, that demand was not made until after the shootings.... The lack of a planned 'call out' as the sniper/observers deployed is significant because the Weavers were known to leave the cabin armed when vehicles or airplanes approached. The absence of such a plan subjected the Government to charges that it was setting Weaver up for attack."

----------


## trax

> I don't see gangbangers driving 400 miles outta their way to reaid the spud ranch.



Ho yeah? Wal, lemme tell you esay, you start jonezin' for dem french fries you just gotta _roll_ on Idaho, you know what I'm sayin'? You feel me homes? Ain no potatoes like dem Idahos, dey my ho's esay.

----------


## Beo

Think they could've tried walking up to the door and knocking first?

----------


## Beo

Homie I know what ya say'n, fo sho.

----------


## MedicineWolf

Jim Jones once said the same things, so did the freak in Waco, and that will draw unwanted types, and firing a .50 cal sniper rifle is illegal in every state without letting the feds know its a federal law.
And yeah Beo the group of eight guys your talking about, I know them bro, would crush that ranch and all their preperations would be for nought. That being said not much in Idaho I'd want from is little 60 acre ranch if the sh*t did hit the fan. Sounds like another right wing gun happy survivalist nut job group to me.

----------


## Rick

So, uh, WE. How do you _really_ feel about it?

----------


## MedicineWolf

I'm not WE, maybe MW for Medicine Wolf but not WarEagle :Big Grin: 
I deal with these types all the time here in Montana working as a Ranger with US Forestry Service, their all the same sitting around loading up on ammo and weapons, and waiting for the end of the world. Makes me sick to think all you have to spend your time on is that.

----------


## Rick

Ooops. uh, never mind...I...uh.....wrong number.

----------


## Rick

Hey, Hopeak. I know this place in Idaho......

----------


## trax

But my bug out truck is a Dodge....

----------


## Rick

Mine, too. Boo hoo hoo!!!!!!!! Waaaaaaaa

----------


## trax

> Mine, too. Boo hoo hoo!!!!!!!! Waaaaaaaa


We're doomed, how will we ever get to SpudneyLand?

----------


## Rick

If we only had a spudmobile.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

Hmmmm? I wonder?

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## trax

One wonders if the military leadership of Spudsville USA has a plan in place to defend their territory from an attack by a horde of pygmies on Shetland pony-back. You know them little devils can get in under the radar, God bless 'em.

----------


## Rick

Even at night with a PMS night vision thingy that he has they'd look like goats in the meadow. Those New Guinea pygmies are pretty darn sneaky, God bless 'em. Not as sneaky as the Old Guinea pygmies but good none-the-less.

----------


## trax

Well, rumor has it that the "Old" Guinnea pygmies weren't sneaky enough...or they'd still be around and we wouldn't need the new ones, God bless 'em  :Smile:

----------


## Rick

Actually, it's the arthritis.

----------


## canid

i'm sure some of you can relate. when i stalk, i rattle. it saves time when deer hunting.

----------


## nell67

Going to respond with what I was thinking when I read this,since it would mean getting all political and everything.

We can't blame the condition of the world,or our country, on our generation,or the one coming up now,that ball of decay started rolling down hill long before we got here,however,people have not helped much at all in trying to stop the process.

----------


## wareagle69

how did you find 20 people to share this idea, does one person own the 60 acres or is it a collective, is there one house or do the couples get to live with any privacy, is there a heirarcy within the group what happens if someone covets my wife i know it's against the commandments but we also have a billon years of genetics working against us men we need to preserve our genes, how are disputes dealt with, does everyone have town jobs, i am so used to a competitive enviroment that it seems there would be some sort of jealousy or gossip going on some how. I am basically a loner i have my wife and my compound and i agree it will be hard to defend which is why i choose bunkers to fall back on, not sure how i would deal with the whole group thing hwo does it work for you?

                                   always be prepared...

----------


## Ridge Wolf

> Going to respond with what I was thinking when I read this,since it would mean getting all political and everything.
> 
> We can't blame the condition of the world,or our country, on our generation,or the one coming up now,that ball of decay started rolling down hill long before we got here,however,people have not helped much at all in trying to stop the process.


Sign of the times nell.. sign of the times.

----------


## crashdive123

Here's my thoughts.  Spud is living a lifestyle that he enjoys or deems that he needs to.  More power to him.  He came here recruiting possible new members to his group.  More power to him again.  Got some responses that showed some interest in what he is doing.  Got some answers/responses that he didn't like.  That's gonna happen.  I personally don't buy into alot of the explanations that he gave about his group.  So what, I don't need to, and it shouldn't matter to him.  It has been entertaining though.

----------


## Beo

That was perfect Crashdive123, I agree.

----------


## canid

there's always going to be jealousy and gossip. it's just a matter of how seriously it's taken. i've lived communally several times before and it's got it's benefits and it's detractors. in washington, the Tree Farm was kinda like 'the village' without all the anachronistic conspiracy. it was great, a working sort of quasi tribal anarchy with echoes of monty python and lord of the flies.

----------


## Rick

You weren't talking about me while I was logged off were you Canid? Don't tell anyone but.....

----------


## spud

spud here.... We have no real beef with any of you...should we? I am not at all interested in what you all are doing or not doing in your world. Just posted a nice invitation about us and what we are up and doing. Not to much information which could compromise us in any way. You know more about us than we know about you. We don't really feel led to having to justify ourselves or explain ourselves to any of you on this or any public blog site. So I guess in short because after all our nice effort to be as open as we can...no one showing any interest or whatever...then it would appear that this site is another dead end. Most are. But unless you travel down the road we have in all this you would not know. Posting opinions, dreams and ideas just doesn't cut it in our book. I am sure it does in yours, we are glad for you on that. Our intent is to wrap up our plans this summer and we will. Not much left to do on this subject matter, here at the ranch. Maybe two to three weeks easy work. Likw we said we already have our numbers but could have used a couple specialists in a certain areas. We will just keep looking.... I will drop place this site back aways for now and see if anyone ever contacts us directly from it. Good Luck to you all and I sure hope you all have someone watching you back while you sleep and a few back up folks in case they go down.... Take care, spud

----------


## canid

good luck to you all. forgive us for out cynicism and speculation about your politics/motivations. i've had great experiences in communal living and food growing, and see it as an efficient alternative to the man-against-the-world approach to either disaster or even daily living, so i hope you will find the companions you are looking for.

----------


## Ridge Wolf

> spud here.... We have no real beef with any of you...should we? I am not at all interested in what you all are doing or not doing in your world. Just posted a nice invitation about us and what we are up and doing. Not to much information which could compromise us in any way. You know more about us than we know about you. We don't really feel led to having to justify ourselves or explain ourselves to any of you on this or any public blog site. So I guess in short because after all our nice effort to be as open as we can...no one showing any interest or whatever...then it would appear that this site is another dead end. Most are. But unless you travel down the road we have in all this you would not know. Posting opinions, dreams and ideas just doesn't cut it in our book. I am sure it does in yours, we are glad for you on that. Our intent is to wrap up our plans this summer and we will. Not much left to do on this subject matter, here at the ranch. Maybe two to three weeks easy work. Likw we said we already have our numbers but could have used a couple specialists in a certain areas. We will just keep looking.... I will drop place this site back aways for now and see if anyone ever contacts us directly from it. Good Luck to you all and I sure hope you all have someone watching you back while you sleep and a few back up folks in case they go down.... Take care, spud


Hey Spud.... 
Thanks for the insults... I would be willing to bet that you really didn't want to recruit any of us..which brings to mind a question of why you are here in the first place..  It sure sounds to me like you are just trying to inflate your own ego here and seems as though you have always attempted to talk down to us.  As I said earlier, I have written you off.. despite what others on this forum have posted and what they think... I think I know what you are and I for one want no part of it... So, you think you can pass judgement on all of us here .. I just judged you... so take it or leave it.. Hmph!! getting a little hot under the collar so I'll leave it there..  :Mad:

----------


## crashdive123

> spud here.... We have no real beef with any of you...should we? I am not at all interested in what you all are doing or not doing in your world. Just posted a nice invitation about us and what we are up and doing. Not to much information which could compromise us in any way. You know more about us than we know about you. We don't really feel led to having to justify ourselves or explain ourselves to any of you on this or any public blog site. So I guess in short because after all our nice effort to be as open as we can...no one showing any interest or whatever...then it would appear that this site is another dead end. Most are. But unless you travel down the road we have in all this you would not know. Posting opinions, dreams and ideas just doesn't cut it in our book. I am sure it does in yours, we are glad for you on that. Our intent is to wrap up our plans this summer and we will. Not much left to do on this subject matter, here at the ranch. Maybe two to three weeks easy work. Likw we said we already have our numbers but could have used a couple specialists in a certain areas. We will just keep looking.... I will drop place this site back aways for now and see if anyone ever contacts us directly from it. Good Luck to you all and I sure hope you all have someone watching you back while you sleep and a few back up folks in case they go down.... Take care, spud


Spud:  for somebody that has no beef with anybody on this site, or no real interest in what we're doing you seem to spend alot of time trying to justify what you are doing and yap about us.  You said in two posts (188 & 197) that you only visited every few days to a week, as you did not have time due to your duties.  You also said in post 102 that there was not a chance of engaging in debate or defending what you do.  You seem to be doing both with a frequency that would indicate you have a bit more time on your hands than you have led us to believe. As I said in an earlier post.  if you're doing what you enjoy or deem required, more power to ya.  Don't kid yourself by coming here to belittle, besmirch or make fun of anybody.  If it makes you feel better I understand.  I imagine that if an individual is insecure, he can elevate his level of importance to himself and others in his group by using such tactics.   Good Luck to you all and I sure hope you all have someone watching you back while you sleep and a few back up folks in case they go down.

----------


## Rick

I sort of enjoy being belittled and besmirched. I must. I put up with it from the rest of you yokels. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## wareagle69

i think i have remained objective here asking poignant questions to you like someone would ask if they were interested in joining you. all you have done is ignore the questions that have been asked of you here so i agree with ridge wolfs assessment that you are just here to talk **** to try and play some superiority card amongst us lowly survival wanna be's well in my mind sir you are first in line for the numpty award batspat had earned my last vote but i think we shall take a new vote,
   all in favor say aye.

                    always be prepared.

----------


## spud

Sunday morning..spud here. Boy, when I go back to the beginning here and start over I see... a nice posting from us. Then by and large negitive and critical comments from most of you... now some of you say, I am negitive. Please review the flow chart here first. Where did all the negitive start coming from in the first place, be honest here... You claim we did not answer all you questions...so what? Am I obilagted to respond to every little question you have when...none of you express any real interest in us. Other than target practice of course? Your lack of interest is fine. As we hope you all have found your safe places. But then if you have, why do you feel the need to critique? Funny thing there isn't it? Why not match your lack of interest in us with...your lack of unsupportive comments? Good question!!  You want no part, fine, but you can't resist the opportunity to tear apart and question. Then when we don't bite, you put down. Then I post and blow you off. What is the point of it all? None of this would have ever happened if... some of you read our offer, thought well not for me. Then just moved on as it was not for you, right. Just couldn't resist the chance to shoot holes in someone could you? We never posted a single thing to any of you with your name on it, so why the deep heart felt concerns? We just made an offer and apparently not to you persoanlly, so why are you burning up your time voicing your dissapproval of something you want no part of...Bloggers ego disease, I am sure of it.....

----------


## crashdive123

Spud:  The fantasy world in which you are living seems to be growing by leaps and bounds.  All the best to you.

----------


## Tony uk

Spud, *Puts on a american accent* You need professional help son.

----------


## crashdive123

Thank you Remy.  Well said.

----------


## wareagle69

if you look at my posts spud i asked legitimate questions of you and you came on here looking for people so i will stand by what i have said that you have not responded with any intelligence or courtousy of which you asked for were there some negative comments sure but how big is your sack son this is not the first time you have heard negativity to your situation i quarantee it so cowboy up son and answer the questions.


                            always be prepared..

----------


## Rick

Dang, Remy. That may be your best post ever. 

Spud - You may not believe this but I don't sit around thinking about you or your group. You give off way too many negative vibes, man. You need to chill out. Get a little lovin'.

----------


## Ridge Wolf

Remy... Thanks for saying what I tried to say... but got so mad that my logic was being blocked.. Rick and Crash, you are just as eloquent.. This guy torques my jaws for certain reasons.. Man, I just need to stay out of this one.. my objective view is starting to tip..

I take that back... I can't stay out of this one.. Reasons: (and this is my opinion) I see this thread as WWII verses Germany if you know what I mean.. This is a fight.. and I see the enemy.. and consider him dangerous to the group. This is like riding passenger with a drunk driver.. Spud is the drunk driver. I am glad that others here can see the danger too and appreciate that.. we need to stick together. I am bordering on extreme anger concerning what he is offering and don't want to see any of us fall for it. So, please just don't. I have been given a very keen sense of perception of people in life, sometimes I am wrong.. but not very often. I am not wrong about this 'offer'.. and I don't care what Spud thinks. He is too subversive by not explaining all about what his offer is.. I couldn't even sell ice cubes in Africa that way. I see him practicing one upmanship.. or more plainly.. thinking that he is better than anybody else.. just by the way he writes on the posts. Spud is bad news.. I hope everybody can see that and stays away from it. Thanks for reading the rant... sorry, I just had to get it out.

----------


## crashdive123

Don't let it get to you Ridge Wolf.  That's probably his goal...goes around thinking he's somebody, when in reality, the opposite is true.

----------


## nell67

Yea Ridge,he ain't worth it,stick a fork in him,he's done,I hope someone closes the thread soon, spud has proven he has nothing to offer any of us.

----------


## Ridge Wolf

> Yea Ridge,he ain't worth it,stick a fork in him,he's done,I hope someone closes the thread soon, spud has proven he has nothing to offer any of us.


 :Big Grin:  Whew!! Thanks... you too Crash.. I thought I was losing it there for a minute..  :Big Grin:  (turns computer off and thinks about something else..)  :Big Grin:  and I agree .. it needs to be closed..

----------


## Rick

I don't think there is a Spud or a Ranch or even an Idaho for that matter. I think it's Batsplat back just tryin' to rattle our cage. :Big Grin:

----------


## crashdive123

It's possible.  Batsplat was a bit out there and immature.  Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## trax

The guy said repeatedly he's not really interested in any of us, which flies in the face of his coming here to recruit. He's been asked several relevant questions by members who were sincerely interested, which he refused to answer. He keeps coming back to whine about us being negative towards him, but says that what we have to say doesn't matter either. I hope that him and his merry band of spudniks really do exist and I hope their little experiment doesn't degenerate into infighting over each individual's three acre share or what the hell ever. I don't care if the thread gets closed or not, I'm done with it.

----------


## marberry

if T****F as hard as your suggesting im not going to depend on my own land for survival. im going to find a nice well prepared camp like yours , put on the night vision goggles and put a crossbow bolt through your sentry , use my machete to behead the rest of you in your sleep, and live off your hard work for the next few months. There are probably alot more people with my mentality who are far more prepared and well trained then me. how are you going to prepare for the hundreds of Rambo junkeys coming your way? your bunkers and guards wont do much good against the punk a mile or two away with a .308 British or .50 BMG. and firearms are so overrated. if i wanted you dead ids just use a nerve gas grenade at 3AM (which i have and can easily make.) or any other assorted nasties i learned from the psychopaths at anarchist cookbook.

unfortunately for me the **** will never hit the fan that hard. the worst i see is another great depression , and we survived that easily enough.

----------


## canid

you model yourself in Rambo's image don't you?  :Big Grin: 

let's hope you're just talk, or the jolly roger's little brainchild is apt to get you crippled.

----------


## Beo

Marcraft you said: "punk a mile or two away with a .308 British or .50 BMG" first off a .308 ain't sniping anyone a mile away let alone two miles away, and I doubt a .50 BMG is so easy to get ahold of, and NVGs are hard to get at least the good ones, and you seem to have some serious issues chopping peoples heads off with machette's which would make you a punk using a machette instead of a rifle. 
But overall it was an interesting take on things.
Before you go there 1 Mile = 5280 Feet or 1 Mile = 1760 Yards that's 17 and a half football fields long and that's not happening with a .308 rifle.

----------


## Rick

Hey Marcraft. Before you get yourself killed or maimed with that book, read up on it. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Anarchist_Cookbook

Sorry, Canid. I didn't think your post would register. :Frown:

----------


## beerrunner13

> if T****F as hard as your suggesting im not going to depend on my own land for survival. im going to find a nice well prepared camp like yours , put on the night vision goggles and put a crossbow bolt through your sentry , use my machete to behead the rest of you in your sleep, and live off your hard work for the next few months. There are probably alot more people with my mentality who are far more prepared and well trained then me. how are you going to prepare for the hundreds of Rambo junkeys coming your way? your bunkers and guards wont do much good against the punk a mile or two away with a .308 British or .50 BMG. and firearms are so overrated. if i wanted you dead ids just use a nerve gas grenade at 3AM (which i have and can easily make.) or any other assorted nasties i learned from the psychopaths at anarchist cookbook.
> 
> unfortunately for me the **** will never hit the fan that hard. the worst i see is another great depression , and we survived that easily enough.


I think we have found a scout to go check out Spudsville.  At least we would know if any of them can shoot or how good the gaurd dogs are. Nerve gas .308 British :EEK!:   This is to silly to believe

----------


## wareagle69

once again you show your 16 year old immaturity do you really thing a stupid "punk "as you refer to your self could honestly take out experienced operators, son you need to grow up put down the remote control and go live life a litttle, you couldn't even take out the pizza from the oven much less anyone with any combat training and experience come back in ten years and we can talk like men instead of a harry potter wanna be..

                              always be prepared..

----------


## MedicineWolf

I'm with WE on this one, son ya need to live life and then come see us. Sounds like a case of too much PS3 and video gaming.

----------


## Ridge Wolf

:Big Grin:  I am liking what I read here.... Remember the Rajneeshpuram... :Big Grin:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): LMAO..

Just got home from work... what a difference a day makes..  :Wink:

----------


## crashdive123

Marcraft:  I think it's been said rather well by people responding to your post.  Think about it.  You need either some serious help or to grow up.  Posts like your last one put you in the same category as Spud, whereas nobody is going to take you serious.....but if they do, it might be a long day for you....better pack a lunch.

----------


## Rick

Rajneeshpuram, huh? Hey, I could have a cult. I'm no crazier than Koresch or Jones or Rajneewhatever. Yeah, I could have a compound and everyone could call me Master Rick. Creator of the Master Race. Ricktonians, that's what we'll call them. And we'll all be armed with potato guns, rubber bands and wet noodles. I'll have all the women dig a moat around the compound. Hot, sweaty women toiling.....huh?!.....I must have dozed off. What a dream. Oh, gee, look at that! I drooled all over the key board.

----------


## crashdive123

Ricktonians huh? ..... and when they breed ..... what....Ricketts?

----------


## Ridge Wolf

As long as they can do a mean line dance.. I don't care...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sam

> if T****F as hard as your suggesting im not going to depend on my own land for survival. im going to find a nice well prepared camp like yours , put on the night vision goggles and put a crossbow bolt through your sentry , use my machete to behead the rest of you in your sleep, and live off your hard work for the next few months. There are probably alot more people with my mentality who are far more prepared and well trained then me. how are you going to prepare for the hundreds of Rambo junkeys coming your way? your bunkers and guards wont do much good against the punk a mile or two away with a .308 British or .50 BMG. and firearms are so overrated. if i wanted you dead ids just use a nerve gas grenade at 3AM (which i have and can easily make.) or any other assorted nasties i learned from the psychopaths at anarchist cookbook.
> 
> unfortunately for me the **** will never hit the fan that hard. the worst i see is another great depression , and we survived that easily enough.


 Lets hope that if push comes to shove people like marcraft come for us, and not someone who might get it right. I hope marcraft gets help before he whacks himselff making nerve gas. :Frown:

----------


## crashdive123

He has demonstrated his ability to tell "tall tales" before (lied to Nell, but she saw right through it) and even boasted about his ability to do so.

Marcraft:  We are not impressed.  Your constant references in posts to shooting, cutting, blowing things up is BS.  You can stop at any time.

----------


## Tony uk

> I don't think there is a Spud or a Ranch or even an Idaho for that matter. I think it's Batsplat back just tryin' to rattle our cage.


I remember him,,,,,,,,,, Wait, No i dont  :Frown:

----------


## MedicineWolf

This marcraft kid has issues or he's trying to sound tuff and cool, this Spud dude is a remote survivalist anarchist and I'm done here. this is better left alone in my opinion.

----------


## Ridge Wolf

> I remember him,,,,,,,,,, Wait, No i dont


Or Volwest??

----------


## Ridge Wolf

> Rajneeshpuram, huh? Hey, I could have a cult. I'm no crazier than Koresch or Jones or Rajneewhatever. Yeah, I could have a compound and everyone could call me Master Rick. Creator of the Master Race. Ricktonians, that's what we'll call them. And we'll all be armed with potato guns, rubber bands and wet noodles. I'll have all the women dig a moat around the compound. Hot, sweaty women toiling.....huh?!.....I must have dozed off. What a dream. Oh, gee, look at that! I drooled all over the key board.


My God Rick... What?? are you into?   :EEK!:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tony uk

> My God Rick... What?? are you into?


Hes into twinkies my friend, Lots of them

----------


## Ridge Wolf

Oh well, so much for changling avatars.. for awhile anyway.. Hmm, Twinkies are not in a survivalists food stockade.. are they?? If they are, I better go out and get some twinkie seeds for this spring planting.  :Big Grin:

----------


## crashdive123

Twinkies are great in a survival situation.  
Food 

Stuffing your clothing with them for insulation 

Luring your enemy into a well placed deadfall

Smearing the cream filling on your face for camaflouge in the snow

Spreading them under your ground cloth for sleeping comfort

Building a survival shelter (Twinkie igloo)

Freezing them and then using as projectiles to protect your location (forget the potato cannon - Twinkies are more aerodynamic)

Twinke scarecrow to keep the birds out of your garden

Twinkie torches

The possibilities are endless.

----------


## Ridge Wolf

> Twinkies are great in a survival situation. 
> Food 
> 
> Stuffing your clothing with them for insulation 
> 
> Luring your enemy into a well placed deadfall
> 
> Smearing the cream filling on your face for camaflouge in the snow
> 
> ...


Hmmm, excellent business ideas... for the production of twinkies. I better get a LOT of seeds then..  :Big Grin:

----------


## spud

Spud (not here)  Just visited and found... not much new here. Many keep trying to get information via questions...why?? You are not the least bit interested, right? You think we are whack jobs so why even visit this blog?? I keep wondering what motivates some of you. Why not you leave and let it just sit here as intended. A simple blog in short, describing something about our group and some possibilities for others who have really gotten set up except for a location. 

To address a couple points made, which in doing so will not harm us. How do we survive? Off of very deep food reserves. For how long? Several years. Between us and another member this week alone... we just ordered in another 5,000 in food reserves...good food 2,500-3,000 calories per meal, not macaroni and cheese. How long will you make it? Living of the land? As we can to supplement our reserves. 
How about you? Jobs? What friggin jobs. You just don't get it do you? We are only set to join up if...the social order in our country falls apart and living on our own is way to dangerous. No food on shelves, no gas at stations, no 911, no employer, no job, no utilities, no nothing. So just where were you going to go to work again? This is not a planned retreat location during economic hard times, to wait it out as we watch the evening news. In order to justify trigger the joining up event, there will be no evening news show available. Income? Just where are we going safely to spend it?  The mall is full of flesh eating zombies...remember? Now we wish nothing ever happens. But if it ever does, we intend to survive. Not worried about you. Hopefully when the ship finally rights itself, we can disperse and all go our way. What will we all have to use as spending money? What will you have? Well good question as none of us know the future and what currency will rule. So at this point in time we all have invested heavily in gold/silver coins. What do you have?  Most of us back when it was 200-300 per ounce. Hope that helps explain the income point. How about yours? 
60 acres? It is not how much you own, it is how much you can control. How much can you control? Call the Sheriff to handle a trespasser, are you kidding me. No one will answer. No phones anyway. But if they do work...leave a message.  We have realized the very vast majority of our remote neighbors out here will need to relocate or starve to death within two months time. Thus hundreds and hundreds of acreage plots adjacent to us, unoccupied. Permission? Who do we call? There is no phone service, remember? There will be empty homes out here for some of our group to occupy over time if they wish to. That is up to them.
 I am glad someone out there has night vision. and a crossbow. PVS-14 I hope (several units are good) and does your crossbow have a night vision  sight on it, to work with night vision. I created a system for ours. No need to get into radios and check in times, OK. Anyway, we willing to make room for one or two more, highly qualified and prepared couples. We hope one might join this site someday soon and see our posting.  Thus we continue to post for now. Thus we continue to submit ourselves to people who like to take cheapo shots at us rather than get their own tool belt on to work on their safe spot. Today I am working on our lp/op positions some more. Plus getting our fishing boat ready for this years contests. We love to fish for fish and fully prepared couples. Basically have got our legal limit on the latter....Take Care...spud,   the dud  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Rick

That's a good question, Spud. Why not just let the thread sit idle? Why do YOU feel the need to come back time after time and jab the forum members? Why do YOU feel the need to prove how superior you are? How well protected and well stocked you are? If you truly wanted to accomplish what you set out to do then you would have made your post, answered some follow up questions and been done with it. But that isn't what you've done.  That makes me more convinced than ever that you are NOT who you say you are and the only reason you are here is to stir up trouble.

----------


## crashdive123

Let me see if I've got this right.  You don't see that we are engaging in anything useful.  You don't understand why we have questions. (yet the questions that you decide to answer, are not really the questions that were asked)  You continue to come to this forum to keep your post alive....why?....oh that's right....just in case.....in the off chance....that one or two highly qualified, well prepared couples happen across this thread.  Yeah.  Right.  Not buying it. (yeah, yeah, I know you don't care if I buy it or not) Hope you enjoy your life and find what you're looking for.  Does it really make you feel better about yourself and your "group" to continue posting here?  Oh that's right, still looking for one or two couples..........if they can read, I doubt it.

----------


## canid

i would like to remind you that this is not a blog; it's a forum, the difference between the two systems being primarily the former's focus on conversation.

----------


## Ridge Wolf

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## palerider

interesting philosophy spud, please send more info.......

  do or do not there is no try

----------


## nell67

> interesting philosophy spud, please send more info.......
> 
> do or do not there is no try


palerider,I hope you dont hold your breath waiting for that info,as you can see,spud is NOT good at answering questions that have been ask of him!

----------


## spud

To palerider; I would like to answer some of the other questions asked nicely here. However I am responsibile to my other group members not to reveal certain areas and information. Each one of them has an individual limitations as to what they want made public. Being that there are over twenty of us with multiple restraints on what I can post or say, I am cut pretty short. Some here see that as wrong or arrogant. To bad. I see it as respecting those already on  board. My groups concerns will always hold higher place as they feel their safety is at stake and those asking certain questions are just...curious. Big difference as I see it. Anyway palerider you are always free to post me off this blog. I have just been informed (privately) by one of the senior writers here to stop responding to comments and questions here? I sure hope those posting those comments and questions  got a similar communication? What do you think about that?  Some here say we have a superior than them view point? I guess when I meet other truely prepared survivalists that are further along than we are in certain areas.... I to can feel inferior. It works both ways. For us though, we elect to see those better preparations as a wake up call and challange to improve ourselves, not tear down the other survivalist better set up. Just another point of view, that is all. By just posting this response to you palerider I could be getting cut off from this sight  :Frown:   Freedom of speech and expression we all feel is being taken from us much as firearms ownership is closer than you think.... Take care, spud

----------


## palerider

as i posted in my greeting i have surveying this site from the shadows for quite some time now, watching learning and listening, while i think that there are some well intentioned people here i also see at least two posters that i think are related to the government with the fear based threads that they start i surmise that they are trying to instill fear and also glean information from other unsuspecting individuals

 as for your input here i have some questions. is this a self sustaining group if someone was to meet the requirements of your intent what is the ability to sustain lifestyle, working the land for your needs is the best, but still need income, i see 60 acres being sufficient as long as not for profit of resale.

 best of luck in your endeavors.

           pale rider

 do or do not there is no try.

----------


## BraggSurvivor

I dont know spud, I think alot of people on this board think I am a nut case for doing what I do to prepare..........but something really stinks about your top secret organization. 

Remember palerider, spud doesnt wear clothes when he is picking stawberries........

----------


## palerider

how does that concern you..
as i have noticed that there are a few on here who id them selves as hippies do you think they have anything against the rainbow people.

why do you worry so much about his "secret" organisation. i see that he frustrates you because he does not play your game, but i see others here playing games. do you not like him because he is different?

 what is it about yourself that you do not like maybe you should pm remy or the professor as you people who like to give names around here have given him, as i have stated i have been aroung the fringes of this pack for quite a while i remember when remy(volwest) posted about what he saw about people from what they had posted about themselves you should have seen the proverbial fur fly

  any how would you be so kind as to answer my questions.

               do or do not there is no try...

----------


## BraggSurvivor

Whats the question?

----------


## palerider

i'm sorry looked black and white to me. the question was not rhetorical it was clearly stated to your comment as to how spud picked his strawberries.


                 how does this concern you.


 it seems to me in your pack dynamic that true to pack form you surround and attack an appearing helpless individual seems to me allot of cyberbulling going on here. i can see how someone may post something here maybe be misinterprted as is some of others humour here then get ganged up on then feel intimidated to come back.

  to me the responsibility is to teach everyone how to prepare and to survive any situation to come along then it will be less likely that the hordes of infiltraters that you fear spreaders are worried about will come along

   is that clear enough for you...

            do or do not there is no try..

----------


## BraggSurvivor

> why do you worry so much about his "secret" organisation


I dont. I think spud would have better luck recruiting "members" to his new world order if he shaved his head, banged on a tamborine and passed out baggies of chaffed wheat. Just MHO

If he's legit, all the power to him.....

----------


## palerider

see you are doing exactly as you have accused him of, i asked you a very pertinent question and you two step all around it that in the Websters dictionary is called being a hypocrite.

        do or do not there is no try

----------


## BraggSurvivor

Listen here young fellow, I dont pick stawberries naked. Does that answer your question?

----------


## palerider

i hate to repeat myself but 

      how does it concern you what he does...



     do or do not there is no try..

----------


## BraggSurvivor

> i hate to repeat myself but 
> 
>       how does it concern you what he does...
> 
> 
> 
>      do or do not there is no try..


Again see post #288. I thought I answered your question. He doesn't concern me in any way. If he wants to pick stawberries naked and juggle maraschino cherries, he certainly has the right.......I just think hes barking up the wrong tree being so vague with his answers.

----------


## spud

To palerider, Thank you for your observant comments... I wish to say that getting into certain Q&A interchanges would better be done on a more private venue. I believe you can contact us via that thru this site. I will say I have a large tractor of very late vintage, fully enclosed, heated, A/C and the works. Along with a fair amount of removable attachments. We are retired remember, and do not raise crops for resale, at all. I have no need of an income for the next 50 years either, so I am not looking for forced labor to work our fields to line my pockets. Not that you referred that I was....We do have a large garden and yes we do have strawberries among other berries within the electrified shock and wired fence. I fail to see the other posters obsession with gardened naked. But everyone has their level of self gratifying imaginations. 
Please remember we are satisfied with our current numbers... but if the right couple came along with outstanding qualifications we would gladly make room. Thus I am still willing to put my neck out and let other people think they are slapping me around :Smile:  Take Care...spud

----------


## wareagle69

so how does that work screw you and your opinion unless you wern't talking to me then i'll just stay out of it, is that the jist of it, and no i don't beleive palerider was refering to you or medicine wolf but no need to pour salt on any wounds, palerider said waht was neccesary to make a point then most likely is sittin in the shadows again,at least if i remember the mo that i was taught.

                    always be prepared..

----------


## Rick

Beo - I decided you need a Roofer's Insult Form. Something that covers all. So I made this for you. Feel free to use it as needed.... :Big Grin:

----------


## Sourdough

SPUD, you are my hero, you are spot on with what ever you think. This is a form, everyone is entitled to their opinion. It is the readers job to sort out fact from fiction. This is a form, form good, say anything, no calling names. Lie, cheat, deceive, spread falsehoods, miss-lead people, it is O.K. because the reader can sort it out. Spud, make up some stuff, throw gas on the fire. No Names. form good. Spud, I am not saying that you would do any of those things, but it is good to know you can, but no name calling.

----------


## wareagle69

better not ruffle my feathers there jackass

----------


## wareagle69

flattery will get you everywhere jack

----------


## Sourdough

Beo, you can lie, BS, deceive, mislead, misinform, misrepresent, con, snooker, miss speak, you can give bogus information that may cause harm or death, but no names. It is the readers job to riddle out helpful, useful information from crapola posts. This is a "form" we can say anything.

I miss understood all this and have been doing it all wrong. But, I have seen the light. It is OK to speak of things one is clueless about, but no names... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## wareagle69

tahts right jack *** oops sorry was i missinformed about that

----------


## wareagle69

i watched survivorman last night read an article in feild and stream and have over 100 posts here next up wareagles survival videos preorder now folks and if you but right now i will even throw in my persoanal secret to fire lighting(bic) so hurry quantities are limited..

----------


## Beo

Okay I'm not posting anymore bs posts, name calling, or whatnot, just giving info i hope helps and reading some. See took out most of my post so no one got offended. Took it from 16 pages down to 14.

----------


## spud

Spud,,,I think?  Our group has a lot at risk, so I would expect the more enlightened people here would realize that engaging in answering these non-important questions, revealing any more information about us and playing Q&A for the sake of it... just is not going to happen. I can not remember learning much about any of you folks asking these questions. As a matter of fact you know way more about us. So if you don't mind... we will leave it at that. Our time is important, much as I would hope yours is. But do as you wish... If, there are any couples in the region who wish to look into hooking up with our well organized group, I would simply expect you to take that to a more private means than this open air forum and tell us about yourselves. We are the ones here taking the applications...just in case some of you misunderstood that point  :Smile:  :Smile:  Take care, spud and the group

----------

